# hooked a trap of some sort.



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

I was on the big walnut creekand got my line tangled in a trap. It has the guys name on a tag but no phone number. Should I just drive by this guys house and drop it off?


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Does it look abandoned.?


----------



## kayaker189 (Feb 20, 2014)

it was right on the edge of a creek I don't think there's any way it was put out this year. The tie wire didn't look new or freshly twisted.


----------



## leeabu (Apr 10, 2004)

What would you wish for if it was your trap that was found???


----------



## bmiller (Apr 19, 2011)

Yes, return it. Animals pull traps all the time. Would you want someone to return your fishing pole if you "lost" it ?


----------

